# [OFFTOPIC] Huevos de pascua y cosas extrañas (abierto)

## sirope

Hola!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Hoy se me ocurrió escribir date a ver si Gentoo tenía la hora correcta, porque omití este paso en la instalación, por error, no escribí date sino ddate, y esto fue lo que obtube:

#ddate

Today is Boomtime, the 49th day of Discord on YOLD 3173

Y San Google me llevo a donde Guadalinex, que estan cantando esto:

DDATE(1)                Utilidades del Emperador Norton               DDATE(1)

NOMBRE

       ddate  - convierte fechas Gregorianas en fechas Chiquitistaníes (por la

       gloria de mi madre)

Wikipedia dice que YOLD 3173  uga uga, esta en inglés, algo del calendario de la discordia, caos piratas del caribe y no se que mas... me dio cosa leerlo.

Luego de eso me loguee en la segunda consola y me dijo algo así:

This is Gentoo 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 on :0

Escribí exit y volví a repetir el proceso:

This is Gentoo 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 on tty2

----------

Parece que Gentoo tiene mas sentido del humor que aptitude y mas de lo que pensé... son huevos de pascua o es que soy tonto??? 

Huevos de pascua... quiero un huevo de pascua.. XDXD

Saluditos!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ebray187

Tambien puedes probar el clásico emerge moo

y los menos conocidos update-modules you y who is god

Saludos

----------

## lanshor

Lo de ddate lo tienes en español si quieres, sólo tienes que hacer "man ddate"  :Smile: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Que risa, eso si que no me lo esperaba. EL emerge moo lo habia visto ya pero es que es demasiado.

Los update-modules you y who is god no me devuleven nada especial (o sencillamente nada)

Solo hay eso?? >_< yo quiero mÃ¡s comandos peyas!!

EDITO

Vale como root le de update modules sÃ­ cobra sentido (es para partirse...) pero el del who no dice nada.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *emerge ddate wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AUTOR
> 
>        Programa  original  por  Druel   the   Chaotic   aka   Jeremy   Johnson
> ...

 

----------

## ekz

googlea por easter egg en linux y encontrarás muchísimos

el pez wanda en gnome

uno dentro de OOo

uno haciendo un cat en las fuentes del kernel (muy gracioso)

por citar algunos

SAludos

----------

## Zagloj

Por si os interesa el arte ASCii sale un dragón echando fuego cuando compilas Nmap, si mal no recuerdo  :Razz: 

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> emerge moo

 

Jaja   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Es un vaco.

Pense que Larry era una chica... tiene algo que ver con apt-get moo???

----------

## ebray187

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> ...Vale como root le de update modules sÃ­ cobra sentido (es para partirse...) pero el del who no dice nada.

 

```
HAL-9000 ~ # who is god

root     tty1         2007-05-04 02:23
```

Asike como root es dios, frases como "emerge world" en realidad tienen sentido  :Razz: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *ebray187 wrote:*   

>  *sefirotsama wrote:*   ...Vale como root le de update modules sÃ­ cobra sentido (es para partirse...) pero el del who no dice nada. 
> 
> ```
> HAL-9000 ~ # who is god
> 
> ...

 

Ahora lo pillo, yo lo hacia en la konsole de kde i no daba resultado. ^_^

----------

## i92guboj

Jeje, he recordado qeu tenía uno anotado por ahí, el otro día compilando games-action/trackballs por algún lado vi esto (no se si en el mismo trackball o alguna de las deps previas:

```

.....

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for main in -le... no

checking for main in -links... no

checking for life_signs in -lkenny... no

oh my god! They killed kenny

You bastards

checking for main in -lz... yes

checking for main in -lGL... yes

checking for main in -lGLU... yes

checking for main in -lm... yes

checking for sdl-config... /usr/bin/sdl-config

.....

```

Kenny McCormick muere de nuevo  :Razz: 

----------

## Stolz

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> oh my god! They killed kenny
> 
> You bastards

 

Ja ja!, tendré que empezar a leer la verborrea de GCC para ver que cosas me pierdo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

ja! Exelente...

----------

## ZaPa

El emerge moo es buenisimo XD:

```

  Larry loves Gentoo (Linux)

 

----------

## sefirotsama

Me encanta tener un sistema operativo friki... esos detalles hacen la vida cuotidiana mÃ¡s calida.

Por ejemplo creo recordar cuando Modulo cargado correctamente  ;-)

O meter un pinguino por cada nucleo en el inicoo del sistema... xD

----------

## Cereza

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Jaja     Es un vaco.
> 
> Pense que Larry era una chica...

 

¿Como que es un vaco? Si se le ven las tetillas  :Razz: 

Podeis probar cowsay, hay que instalarlo, es parecido a emerge moo pero dice lo que quieras, y además se puede elegir entre un monton de animales y alguna otra cosilla.

----------

## Zamorate

Uno de paludis:

ciel ~ # paludis moo

Usage error: don't be silly

Try paludis --help

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Zamorate wrote:*   

> Uno de paludis:
> 
> ciel ~ # paludis moo
> 
> Usage error: don't be silly
> ...

 

Eso es quemarse con portage... aish este paludis... cuando supere a portage ya podrÃ¡ hablar...

Que por cierto lo instalÃ© y me durÃ³ 3 horas (luego fuera)

----------

## Ferdy

Te refieres a cuando lo supere en:

- flexibilidad

- soporte para GLSAs

- velocidad para resolver dependencias

?

- ferdy

----------

## sefirotsama

SI tan bueno es, porque no se incluye directamente en el nuevo gentoo 2007.0 (o el proximo 2007.1) o se empieza a desarrollar por la via oficial para substituir el actual gestor de paquetes.

En lugar de sumar esfuerzos y mejorar portage unificando el esfuerzo de desarrolladores se divide en este caso.

Esta bien lo de tener diversidad pero creo que se deberian unificar esfuerzos, Â¿no crees?

Y si bien es cierto que portage cogea de varias patas, corrigelas o parchealas, pero no divida el esfuerzo con nuevos gestores de paquetes.

Es mi opinion, divide tu enemigo y venceras. Si se sumara paludis a portage la mejora seria substancial y los benficiados todos.

----------

## i92guboj

Ya hay suficientes hilos sobre "emerge vs. paludis" y similares, no empecemos otro aquí.

No solo está en la mano de los desarrolladores de paludis, sino SOBRE TODO en las manos de los devs de Gentoo. Así que la cosa no es tan fácil. Por otra parte, todo el mundo es libre de crear lo que quiera (es la magia del software libre), haya lo que haya disponible.

Nadie puede impedirme crear un clon de bash (aunque no haga nada nuevo, lo cual -creo- no es el caso de paludis) o hacer un fork de k3b que lleve de imagen de fondo mi foto, si así soy feliz.

En cualquier caso, mejor no desviarnos tanto del tópico del hilo.

Saludillos  :Smile: 

----------

## ensarman

jaja hace mucho que no paso por el foro y em encuentro con este trhead que me suelta mas de una risotada.

me gusto mucho lo de emerge moo que risa    :Very Happy: 

por cierto me llamo mucho la atencion el comando sudo al colocar mal es pass

```

$sudo xxx

Password:

That's something I cannot allow to happen.

Password:

This mission is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it.

Password:

We'll all be murdered in our beds!

sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts

```

----------

## ekz

Hoy por un extraño motivo me acordé, pero hace varias semanas, pasó que el gdm no me cargaba, por probar, hice el clásico:

```

ekz@localhost ~ $ gdm --help

Uso:

  gdm [OPCIÓN] - El gestor de entrada de GNOME

Opciones de ayuda:

  -?, --help              Mostrar opciones de ayuda

Opciones de la aplicación:

  --nodaemon              Do not fork into the background

  --no-console            No console (static) servers to be run

  --config=CONFIGFILE     Alternative defaults configuration file

  --preserve-ld-vars      Preserve LD_* variables

  --version               Print GDM version

  --wait-for-go           Start the first X server but then halt until we get a GO in the fifo

  --monte-carlo-sqrt2     

```

Vieron la entrada sospechosa.. pues si tienes gdm instalado podrás ver que hace  :Very Happy: 

SAludos

----------

## ensarman

que dice la vaca!!!

cowsay -f head-in.cow ouch\!\!\!

cowsay -f sodomized.cow  me violan\!\!\!

jaja hay mas conbinaciones... cequenlas  :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> que dice la vaca!!!
> 
> cowsay -f head-in.cow ouch\!\!\!
> 
> cowsay -f sodomized.cow  me violan\!\!\!
> ...

 

De donde has sacado esas opciones???

Mira que le he dado vueltas a la vaca y no lo había visto!!!! De momento lo usaba como paso informativo para mis scripts de shell como si fuera un echo simple.

----------

## Cereza

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> De donde has sacado esas opciones??? 
> 
> Mira que le he dado vueltas a la vaca y no lo había visto!!!! De momento lo usaba como paso informativo para mis scripts de shell como si fuera un echo simple.

 

Si tienes instalado cowsay, con cowsay -f <muñeco> <mensaje> eliges el muñeco quieres de los que hay en /usr/share/cowsay-3.03/cows/

 *ls /usr/share/cowsay-3.03/cows/ wrote:*   

> beavis.zen.cow         eyes.cow           milk.cow         supermilker.cow
> 
> bong.cow               flaming-sheep.cow  moofasa.cow      surgery.cow
> 
> bud-frogs.cow          ghostbusters.cow   moose.cow        telebears.cow
> ...

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Va otro que acabo de ver instalando hydra:

 *emerge hydra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If men could get pregnant, abortion would be a sacrament
> 
> «src/xhydra» -> «../xhydra»
> ...

 

Salud!

----------

## ekz

Acabo de terminar de ver un capítulo de una teleserie, mediante un flujo mms, y para mi sorpresa, al acabar la transmisión, veo la salida de mplayer   :Shocked:  :

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO:  [WMV3]  320x240  24bpp  1000.000 fps  320.0 kbps (39.1 kbyte/s)
> 
> ==========================================================================
> 
> Familia de codec de video solicitada [wmv9dmo] (vfm=dmo) no está disponible (actívalo al compilar).
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Todo listo, gracias por bajar un archivo de medios que contiene tecnología patentada y propietaria 
> 
> 

 

Que sarcastico no? Juas, (imagino) seria un archivo de windows media?

Alguna vez no habeis encontrado en ebuilds para compilaciones textos similares (en inglés) a:

- "La compilación va a tardar bastantem, pide una pizza"

- "Preparate un café porqué vamos a estar un rato juntos"

----------

## achaw

Uno de Firefox 2.X:

```
about:mozilla
```

```
Y así, al final la bestia cayó y los incrédulos se alegraron.

Pero no todo estaba perdido, porque de las cenizas surgió un gran pájaro.

El pájaro contempló a los incrédulos y lanzó fuego

y truenos sobre ellos. Porque la bestia había 

renacido con su fuerza renovada, y los

seguidores de Mammon se acobardaron en el horror.

de The Book of Mozilla, 7:15
```

Saludos

----------

## ekz

 *about:mozilla wrote:*   

> Y así, al final la bestia cayó y los incrédulos se alegraron.
> 
> Pero no todo estaba perdido, porque de las cenizas surgió un gran pájaro.
> 
> El pájaro contempló a los incrédulos y lanzó fuego
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## achaw

Sabia que ya lo tenia leido de algun lado de este foro   :Wink: 

----------

